# 6" vs 5" 1911...



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay, I'm narrowing my choices for entry into the world of the 1911...

This will NOT be a carry gun. It will be a range gun.

Priorities:
1) Accuracy
2) Accuracy
3) Reliability
4) Cool Factor

After extensive research, much at M1911.org, I think I will be heading this week to my "local" 40 minutes away STI distributor, in Lakeland, FL.

Candidates:
STI TargetMaster, 6"
STI Trojan 6.0, 6"
STI RangeMaster, 5"
STI Trojan 5.0, 5"
STI Trojan SS, 5"

What are the advantages/disadvantages of the 6" guns?

No holster issues, it won't be carried.

Longer slide/barrel = longer sight radium, greater velocity, slower cycle rate. Greater weight will likely disqualify for othe competition. 

Standard slide/barrel = Greater toy/mod selection... what else?

Talk me into/out of a 6"...

Thanks,
JeffWard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You've already mentioned it, but I will just reinforce that I find the slow cycling of the 6" annoying. If you control recoil well, you'll literally be waiting between shots for the gun to get ready to shoot again.

I also do not find the forward balance of the 6" comfortable, and find it tends to overswing when shooting multiple targets. You're a big guy, though, so this may not be as much a problem for you. You may even prefer the forward balance.

Have you shot a 6" gun yet? Try before you buy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not a big guy but I don't like the feel of the 6" barrel. To nose heavy for me and you could have a smoke between shots. Please try before you buy and if you can handle it OK. Go for it. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

How about slide lightening?

Seems you could have a lot of metal taken out of the slide, still maintain structural strength, reduce the forward weight, and in the process speed things up, aside from the physical distance of an extra inch of travel.

I've seen some (mostly the 2011 race guns) that have scallops cut right out of the slide to match the cocking serrations.

Wondering why this is not done (aside from maintaining a traditional look) from the start? If you could drop the slide weight to that of a standard 5"...

Yes, I'm 6'4" and 240#, so I can swing a lot of gun. I LIKE the feel of a heavy gun. Desert Eagles feel GOOD to me. I'm considering the high-cap 2011 style frames just FOR this reason. I've discovered I LIKE the feel of a Glock 21... And since this will be my FIRST 1911, i will be MY benchmark, as opposed to shooting 5"ers for years first.

I'll see if I can shoot one this week. I hope they have one or two at the distributor... Last thing I want to do is drop $1500 on a gun I won't like...

JW


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The 6" slides have never balanced well for me. And I'm with Mike on the slow cycling. For me, the 6" tends to wobble a little because it is so forward heavy. I actually find the 4" slides the most balanced now, though I once preferred the 5". I would certainly recommend the 5". It is generally the standard.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've shot a 5" STI along with a few other upscale and mid-range 5" 1911's. Most of these guns, like the Kimber I decided on, were extremely accurate to the point of shooting far past my ability. I don't see the 6" adding a lot to performance where it would outweigh negatives mentioned by yourself, and others on this thread.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Okay, I'm narrowing my choices for entry into the world of the 1911...
> 
> This will NOT be a carry gun. It will be a range gun.
> 
> ...


What's your price limit? If accuracy is the most important you can not beat a custom gun by Les Baer or RRA.....or by a custom gun smith. They are capable of 1.5" groups at 50 yards and are built for reliability.......and talk about cool factor.


----------



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm with Fred on this. If your budget will allow a Les Baer it is definitely worth checking out. A number of the competitive shooters in my area that have won awards use the Baer 1911s. I own a Baer PII and can attest to its accuracy. Ragged hole at 15 yards, and roughly 2 inch accuracy at 25 yards, and the limitation is me not the gun.


If accuracy is paramount then a Baer is worth considering. I have shot both the 5" and 6" models and the accuracy is the same but I like the balance and cycle speed of the 5" much more than the 6".


----------

